# History of Utah Fishing



## joshmobile (Oct 12, 2010)

From dynamite to fishing with corn the rules and regulation of fishing in Utah have changed a lot since 1853. I searched out all the years laws and proclamations and put them in one article with a bunch of fishing history thrown in. Please give it a read and let me know what you think.

https://junesucker.com/history-of-utah-fishing-regulations/


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Very interesting for sure. Read thru parts of it. Will read more as I can. 
Thanks.


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

Very cool summary.

Found this one particularly interesting:

"1967 – New state record kokanee slamon is caught at Utah Lake weighing 4 pounds by Leo Park."

I had no idea there were kokes in Utah Lake.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

nocturnalenemy said:


> I had no idea there were kokes in Utah Lake.


I'm pretty sure that everything has been tried in Utah Lake.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

It surprised me that they have been having problems with carp ever since they were planted into Utah Lake.


----------



## johnrr65 (Nov 7, 2019)

Cool


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

This looks really interesting. A lot of information and history here. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

Back in the day some salmon were tried in the Jordan River.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

joshmobile said:


> From dynamite to fishing with corn the rules and regulation of fishing in Utah have changed a lot since 1853. I searched out all the years laws and proclamations and put them in one article with a bunch of fishing history thrown in. Please give it a read and let me know what you think.
> 
> https://junesucker.com/history-of-utah-fishing-regulations/


 Thanks for sharing and welcome to the Forum!
.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Personally the coolest transplant attempt was whales in the Great Salt Lake. They figured the whales breath air and could filter feed the brine shrimp. Didnt really think out processing the high salt content water for water needs very well though.


-DallanC


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

DallanC said:


> Personally the coolest transplant attempt was whales in the Great Salt Lake. They figured the whales breath air and could filter feed the brine shrimp. Didnt really think out processing the high salt content water for water needs very well though.
> 
> -DallanC


Meateater recently covered this on their Fact Checker segment:
https://www.themeateater.com/conser...r-were-whales-released-in-the-great-salt-lake

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildlifepark (Feb 25, 2018)

Thanks for sharing this info. It's very interesting. :smile:


----------



## Moose_2020 (Jun 26, 2020)

Thanks for the info. You learn something every day....if you'rs paying attention!


----------

